# Soft hitting mech 25r or VTC5



## gifgat

So my friend was nice enough to buy me my first mech a few days back (vgod elite clone) but the vape i'm getting off it is meh at most .I am using it with a samsung 30q atm . My question is ,if i upgrade to 25r or vtc will it harder ? atm it feels like the battery is the problem , i've tried every thing from a 0.2 ohm build to 0.6 and all i'm getting is a cold mostly flavorless vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## regularvapeguy

Your build is definitely the main focus point on what type of vape you're going to get. 

If you want something down at 0.1 to 0.15ohm. Coils such as Framed Staples or Aliens will do your best.

If these are off the cards a nice 22ga Kenthal dual coil at 0.15 - 0.2ohm will produce a nice hard hit and some decent vapor. 

But before you go into your build I think you should take a look at some battery's that can handle Mech mods sufficiently. Safety always comes first. The VTC5 is the safer of the two you're choosing there. However if you're going to get into low ohms id go with the LG HB2 batteries as they are definitely able to handle low ohms and the require amperage draw both continuous and pulse. You'll also get a much much harder hit.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

If you are saying you tried a 0.2 Ω The clone mech mod might have a super high resistance because of which it has little current to deliver to the coil.
What atty are you using on this mech mod ? how did you measure the resistance of the coil on this atty? 
Taste is subjective, what is the vape device that you are using normally ? also what coils and wattage do you use ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> If you are saying you tried a 0.2 Ω The clone mech mod might have a super high resistance because of which it has little current to deliver to the coil.
> What atty are you using on this mech mod ? how did you measure the resistance of the coil on this atty?
> Taste is subjective, what is the vape device that you are using normally ? also what coils and wattage do you use ?


I used a smok alien 220 to check the ohms ,my pico gave the same reading , the rda I used was a coil art dpro .I normaly vape at 0.36 at 50 to 60 watts or single coil 0.6 at 35 to 40 watts , like my vape to be warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat

Going to order wire this week then ill play around with builds only have a few premade coils left :0.5 twisted,0.5 hive,0.36 quad,0.36 flat twisted .My claptons and fused are done


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

gifgat said:


> I used a smok alien 220 to check the ohms ,my pico gave the same reading , the rda I used was a coil art dpro . I normal vape at 0.36 at 50 to 60 watts or single coil 0.6 at 35 to 40 watts , like my vape to be warm


0.3Ω at 50 watts draws a current of around 13 amps on a regulated mod. On a mech mod (with zero resistance) it should be getting 13 amps too(assuming battery voltage at 4V), so Ideally the vape should be identical. 
i dont use mech mods, Mech users correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat

ok so now my new coils are reading 0.24 ...on my alien @ 50 watts is a much better ,warmer and flavorful vape than on the mech ,It is a full copper hybrid mech ,i cant imagine there being so much resistance .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> 0.3Ω at 50 watts draws a current of around 13 amps on a regulated mod. On a mech mod (with zero resistance) it should be getting 13 amps too(assuming battery voltage at 4V), so Ideally the vape should be identical.
> i dont use mech mods, Mech users correct me if I am wrong.


No wait hang on. The amp display on the regulated mod is what the atty is taking from the mod (after buck&boost etc), not what it is taking from the battery. For regulated, battery amp is calculated as watts / voltage. So on a full battery, at 50W you'll pull 11.9A, on an almost empty battery it'll pull 13.5A. Etc. Since it's regulated, you only have two elements to the calculation.
This is NOT the same formula as for mechs, where Ohm's Law applies.

PS: Mech users please correct me if I'm wrong re the above, but I'm fairly sure you should definitely not use the amp from a regulated mod as any kind of indication for amp requirements on a mech mod. I had the same question a few weeks back and was taught the difference between regulated and mech when it comes to amperage.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

aktorsyl said:


> No wait hang on. The amp display on the regulated mod is what the atty is taking from the mod (after buck&boost etc), not what it is taking from the battery. For regulated, battery amp is calculated as watts / voltage. So on a full battery, at 50W you'll pull 11.9A, on an almost empty battery it'll pull 13.5A. Etc. Since it's regulated, you only have two elements to the calculation.
> This is NOT the same formula as for mechs, where Ohm's Law applies.
> 
> PS: Mech users please correct me if I'm wrong re the above, but I'm fairly sure you should definitely not use the amp from a regulated mod as any kind of indication for amp requirements on a mech mod. I had the same question a few weeks back and was taught the difference between regulated and mech when it comes to amperage.


I used the formula P=I2R for calculating the above current. I may be wrong but the idea was to get an estimate of the current flowing in the coil. 
To be honest the working of a regulated mod is still a mystery for me. The below thread was created by @craigb and like him I too have several questions related to the actual mechanics of a regulated mod. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craigb-tr...f-the-mechanics-of-vaping.t49553/#post-670179

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

gifgat said:


> ok so now my new coils are reading 0.24 ...on my alien @ 50 watts is a much better ,warmer and flavorful vape than on the mech ,It is a full copper hybrid mech ,i cant imagine there being so much resistance .


0.24Ohm @ 4.2V = 17.5Amp = 73.5 Watt
0.24Ohm @ 3.2V = 13.34Amp = 42.67Watt

The range you would be vaping in on a "perfect" mechanical mod would thus be between 74 and 43 Watt. From your finding that 50W on a regulated mod is much better than what you get on your mech, the conclusion would be that somewhere there is a whole bunch of extra resistance being created.

Check and clean the contacts (And threads) properly as well as the battery poles for a start. I doubt the mod itself could be that resistive though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gifgat

Raindance said:


> 0.24Ohm @ 4.2V = 17.5Amp = 73.5 Watt
> 0.24Ohm @ 3.2V = 13.34Amp = 42.67Watt
> 
> The range you would be vaping in on a "perfect" mechanical mod would thus be between 74 and 43 Watt. From your finding that 50W on a regulated mod is much better than what you get on your mech, the conclusion would be that somewhere there is a whole bunch of extra resistance being created.
> 
> Check and clean the contacts (And threads) properly as well as the battery poles for a start. I doubt the mod itself could be that resistive though.
> 
> Regards


I agree ,can't think it's the mods fault ,that's why i asked about the batteries ,i did not clean the mod as it is brand new , don't know maybe i'm not a mech man eventho i love the look and feel of the mod.Anyway i'm going to get 25rs anyway i'll test them and hopefully they work better


----------



## Raindance

gifgat said:


> I agree ,can't think it's the mods fault ,that's why i asked about the batteries ,i did not clean the mod as it is brand new , don't know maybe i'm not a mech man eventho i love the look and feel of the mod.Anyway i'm going to get 25rs anyway i'll test them and hopefully they work better


could be that there is an oily layer on the contact surfaces causing poor conductivity. Mechs can suffer voltage drop for a number of reasons. Have a look at the problems encountered when trying to measure mech voltage drop in the following video:

Regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gifgat

How does a mech vape normally ?warm or mild heat ?i have no idea ,maybe im just expecting to much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> 0.24Ohm @ 4.2V = 17.5Amp = 73.5 Watt
> 0.24Ohm @ 3.2V = 13.34Amp = 42.67Watt
> 
> The range you would be vaping in on a "perfect" mechanical mod would thus be between 74 and 43 Watt. From your finding that 50W on a regulated mod is much better than what you get on your mech, the conclusion would be that somewhere there is a whole bunch of extra resistance being created.
> 
> Check and clean the contacts (And threads) properly as well as the battery poles for a start. I doubt the mod itself could be that resistive though.
> 
> Regards





gifgat said:


> How does a mech vape normally ?warm or mild heat ?i have no idea ,maybe im just expecting to much


The user has to control the type of vape with the build he makes. Lower resistance means more current and warmer vape.


----------



## gifgat

Hallucinated_ said:


> It sounds like you are using those Chinese garbage coils haha, get some proper coils for your mech.
> Ni80


Yeah I got them for free ,I keep them for emergencies  going to buy wire very soon (hopefully)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallucinated_

gifgat said:


> So my friend was nice enough to buy me my first mech a few days back (vgod elite clone) but the vape i'm getting off it is meh at most .I am using it with a samsung 30q atm . My question is ,if i upgrade to 25r or vtc will it harder ? atm it feels like the battery is the problem , i've tried every thing from a 0.2 ohm build to 0.6 and all i'm getting is a cold mostly flavorless vape



Honestly do not even know why you are using a mech with a battery that is rated for 15 amps, do your research before using a mechanical device please. Lol I had to delete my advise above, as I take it all back haha did not read the 1st post


----------



## gifgat

That is why im asking ?Like i said i dont have any other batteries atm ,I don't want to waste money on vtc5 or any other batteries if its not going to make a difference


Hallucinated_ said:


> Honestly do not even know why you are using a mech with a battery that is rated for 15 amps, do your research before using a mechanical device please. Lol I had to delete my advise above, as I take it all back haha did not read the 1st post



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallucinated_

gifgat said:


> So my friend was nice enough to buy me my first mech a few days back (vgod elite clone) but the vape i'm getting off it is meh at most .I am using it with a samsung 30q atm . My question is ,if i upgrade to 25r or vtc will it harder ? atm it feels like the battery is the problem , i've tried every thing from a 0.2 ohm build to 0.6 and all i'm getting is a cold mostly flavorless vape



Your problem is that you do not understand ohms law and you do not understand mechanical devices at all, I would not use that VGOD if I were you.

The vape you are getting will come down to your build, (yes yes yes and some of the gurus will say the type of mod/contacts/warra warra bs) but mainly the build you put on the mech.

And the type of build you put on the mech depends on what the amp rating on your battery is. You can not expect to get a good vape on a battery that is rated for 15a discharge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gifgat

Hallucinated_ said:


> Your problem is that you do not understand ohms law and you do not understand mechanical devices at all, I would not use that VGOD if I were you.
> 
> The vape you are getting will come down to your build, (yes yes yes and some of the gurus will say the type of mod/contacts/warra warra bs) but mainly the build you put on the mech.
> 
> And the type of build you put on the mech depends on what the amp rating on your battery is. You can not expect to get a good vape on a battery that is rated for 15a discharge.


That answers my question tnx (get new batteries)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Hallucinated_ said:


> Your problem is that you do not understand ohms law and you do not understand mechanical devices at all, I would not use that VGOD if I were you.
> 
> The vape you are getting will come down to your build, (yes yes yes and some of the gurus will say the type of mod/contacts/warra warra bs) but mainly the build you put on the mech.
> 
> And the type of build you put on the mech depends on what the amp rating on your battery is. You can not expect to get a good vape on a battery that is rated for 15a discharge.



I fully agree with you on that one, as well as other comments made here about the knowledge you need to have when using a mech. The type of vape you get does come down to your build, and the only way to change the vape you're getting out of your mech is to change the build.

@gifgat I'd recommend maybe putting down the mech for now, go do as much research and learn as much as you possibly can before attempting it again, there are many fantastic resources on the web that have a wealth of info on this topic, especially for beginners. Mech mods are VERY dangerous when you don't know _exactly _what you're doing, and in that you're only putting yourself in harms way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gifgat

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I fully agree with you on that one, as well as other comments made here about the knowledge you need to have when using a mech. The type of vape you get does come down to your build, and the only way to change the vape you're getting out of your mech is to change the build.
> 
> @gifgat I'd recommend maybe putting down the mech for now, go do as much research and learn as much as you possibly can before attempting it again, there are many fantastic resources on the web that have a wealth of info on this topic, especially for beginners. Mech mods are VERY dangerous when you don't know _exactly _what you're doing, and in that you're only putting yourself in harms way.


0.2 ohm coil draws +-20 amps , the 30 q can do 20 amps safely aslong as it doesn't exceed 75 C ......so think im safe from just testing a 0.2 ohm coil to see if it vapes better than the 0.4 or .5 coil 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Hallucinated_ said:


> Your problem is that you do not understand ohms law and you do not understand mechanical devices at all, I would not use that VGOD if I were you.
> 
> The vape you are getting will come down to your build, (yes yes yes and some of the gurus will say the type of mod/contacts/warra warra bs) but mainly the build you put on the mech.
> 
> And the type of build you put on the mech depends on what the amp rating on your battery is. You can not expect to get a good vape on a battery that is rated for 15a discharge.


@Hallucinated_, just one point of clarity needed, just to make sure. The cdr amp rating of a battery is not the maximum current it can produce, it is the maximum current it can safely produce. May sound as a mere semantic difference but it is not. A cell rated 20 Amps will deliver a current of 52 Amps when presented wit a 0.08 Ohm build and promptly overheat and blow up as a result. The vape between pushing the button and the explosion will however be exactly the same as it would have been on a battery capable of delivering 60 Amps safely.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gifgat

That helps allot thanks ,in that case i dont think mechs are for me


Raindance said:


> @Hallucinated_, just one point of clarity needed, just to make sure. The cdr amp rating of a battery is not the maximum current it can produce, it is the maximum current it can safely produce. May sound as a mere semantic difference but it is not. A cell rated 20 Amps will deliver a current of 52 Amps when presented wit a 0.08 Ohm build and promptly overheat and blow up as a result. The vape between pushing the button and the explosion will however be exactly the same as it would have been on a battery capable of delivering 60 Amps safely.
> 
> Regards



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallucinated_

Raindance said:


> @Hallucinated_, just one point of clarity needed, just to make sure. The cdr amp rating of a battery is not the maximum current it can produce, it is the maximum current it can safely produce. May sound as a mere semantic difference but it is not. A cell rated 20 Amps will deliver a current of 52 Amps when presented wit a 0.08 Ohm build and promptly overheat and blow up as a result. The vape between pushing the button and the explosion will however be exactly the same as it would have been on a battery capable of delivering 60 Amps safely.
> 
> Regards


You are right, left that very important part out.
Know the difference between Max discharge and Max continuous discharge !
Thanks @Raindance !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

gifgat said:


> That helps allot thanks ,in that case i dont think mechs are for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


@gifgat, my intentions are not to put you off mechs, not at all, they are wonderfull devices to use. However using them requires a level of discipline and care one can only attain by collecting as much as possible knowledge and understanding of the subject. It's a bit like learning to be a trapeze artist without a safety net. Whatch and learn first and then practice at low altidude ( high Ohms) before taking on the high wire.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gifgat

Nah its fine the fact that the 30 q gives the same vape as a vtc5 or 25 r meens im more than happy with with my vw mods


Raindance said:


> @gifgat, my intentions are not to put you off mechs, not at all, they are wonderfull devices to use. However using them requires a level of discipline and care one can only attain by collecting as much as possible knowledge and understanding of the subject. It's a bit like learning to be a trapeze artist without a safety net. Whatch and learn first and then practice at low altidude ( high Ohms) before taking on the high wire.
> 
> Regards



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

gifgat said:


> 0.2 ohm coil draws +-20 amps , the 30 q can do 20 amps safely aslong as it doesn't exceed 75 C ......so think im safe from just testing a 0.2 ohm coil to see if it vapes better than the 0.4 or .5 coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



The problem there is that you _think _it will be safe, you have to _know _that its safe. You can't really eyeball these figures when using a mech.

And just like @Raindance said, he and most of us answering here aren't trying to put you off of mechs, we just want you, and anyone else using a mech, to be operating them safely.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

gifgat said:


> Nah its fine the fact that the 30 q gives the same vape as a vtc5 or 25 r meens im more than happy with with my vw mods
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



The difference there is that a VCT5A will allow you to run lower builds, and allow you to do so safely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gifgat

Halfdaft Customs said:


> The difference there is that a VCT5A will allow you to run lower builds, and allow you to do so safely.


See that part i dont understand , so everyone vaping 0.1 ohms is straining their batteries? Isnt that the same thing as a 30q pulling 20 amps from a 0.2 ohm coil ....0.1 ohms pulls 42 amps from the battery even the vtc5 is still just 20 amps 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallucinated_

gifgat said:


> See that part i dont understand , so everyone vaping 0.1 ohms is straining their batteries? Isnt that the same thing as a 30q pulling 20 amps from a 0.2 ohm coil ....0.1 ohms pulls 42 amps from the battery even the vtc5 is still just 20 amps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is why you need to read up on this stuff bro, as each comment you make states clearly that you have done little to no research when you started using mech mods.

A lot of people calculate their amp draw on a fully charged battery @4.2V, I calculate my amp draw on the nominal charge @3.7v to be more realistic.
That is why some people build lower, to compensate for the volt drop on a charged cell(4.2 - Nominal V) as well as the voltage drop between the hybrid connection and the atomizer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

gifgat said:


> See that part i dont understand , so everyone vaping 0.1 ohms is straining their batteries? Isnt that the same thing as a 30q pulling 20 amps from a 0.2 ohm coil ....0.1 ohms pulls 42 amps from the battery even the vtc5 is still just 20 amps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think the Vtc5A is 30 or 35 amp cdr. The A is important, there is a just five as well. But i'm not playing in that league, sticking to 0.3 ohms and up. Using 30Q's.

The cdr level is not a point beyond which cells suddenly explode if you go a fraction over. Many vapers push the limits but do so knowing they are on uncharted territory and base their builds on knowledge of their equipment and experience.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gifgat

Hallucinated_ said:


> This is why you need to read up on this stuff bro, as each comment you make states clearly that you have done little to no research when you started using mech mods.
> 
> A lot of people calculate their amp draw on a fully charged battery @4.2V, I calculate my amp draw on the nominal charge @3.7v to be more realistic.
> That is why some people build lower, to compensate for the volt drop on a charged cell(4.2 - Nominal V) as well as the voltage drop between the hybrid connection and the atomizer.


Its because i've done research im asking these questions

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gifgat

"The Sony VTC5 (official model number Sony US18650VTC5) is a 2600mAh cell 20A high drain 18650 battery, with a unique specification that sometimes allows usage to 30A. Sometimes it's labeled as the Sony VCT5 (or US18650VCT5). Some refer to it as a Konion cell. It has a great reputation particularly among hobbyists who need high mAh and high drain capabilities like e-bike builders, vaping users, and high powered light customers. "

So going 10 amps over on a vtc is fine but 5 over a 30q is a big deal


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

gifgat said:


> "The Sony VTC5 (official model number Sony US18650VTC5) is a 2600mAh cell 20A high drain 18650 battery, with a unique specification that sometimes allows usage to 30A. Sometimes it's labeled as the Sony VCT5 (or US18650VCT5). Some refer to it as a Konion cell. It has a great reputation particularly among hobbyists who need high mAh and high drain capabilities like e-bike builders, vaping users, and high powered light customers. "
> 
> So going 10 amps over on a vtc is fine but 5 over a 30q is a big deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



The vtc5a is a 2500 mAh cell and not the same as the 2600 mAh vtc5.
Please be carefull on whose information you trust. As far as cells go, there is only one source to be trusted.
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/blog-entry/18650-battery-ratings-table.7447/

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

gifgat said:


> See that part i dont understand , so everyone vaping 0.1 ohms is straining their batteries? Isnt that the same thing as a 30q pulling 20 amps from a 0.2 ohm coil ....0.1 ohms pulls 42 amps from the battery even the vtc5 is still just 20 amps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Focusing on the first part of your question here.

Yes anyone building at 0.1 ohms is straining their batteries. There is no battery that can "safely" handle this. However some batteries will handle it better than others. One of my personal frustrations is seeing people build like this on mechs. They tell you they only fire briefly so that they can use the "pulse rating" of a battery when working things out. It seems safe enough, because if it wasn't we would have a lot of people missing teeth based on the number of vapers I've seen building so low, but it isn't something I will be trying at any stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Focusing on the first part of your question here.
> 
> Yes anyone building at 0.1 ohms is straining their batteries. There is no battery that can "safely" handle this. However some batteries will handle it better than others. One of my personal frustrations is seeing people build like this on mechs. They tell you they only fire briefly so that they can use the "pulse rating" of a battery when working things out. It seems safe enough, because if it wasn't we would have a lot of people missing teeth based on the number of vapers I've seen building so low, but it isn't something I will be trying at any stage.


Yes @Stosta, the meaning of pulse rating seems to be misunderstood very often. Paraphrasing Mooch, it is mostly intended to mean a current draw for milliseconds and not several seconds.
At best overclocking a cell reduces its longevity, next it could vent and worst case result in thermal runaway and a big boom. When exactly these would occur for each cell type would differ and not something we actually want to find out. 
Best to build in such a way that if a button sticks or a regulated safety fails and the mod fires continuously, the battery can handle the current safely until flat.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

It comes down to what you're comfortable with, I'm guilty of building lower than one should, but I know what the batteries I'm using can handle. At risk of repeating myself along with a lot of guys in this thread, I'm going to reiterate that its imperative that you know what you're doing, the "everyone" that you're mentioning are experienced vapers, who've all gone through the process of learning about mech/battery safety. It's unfortunately not something that will happen overnight. To utilize the full ability of your mech you need to learn how to do so safely, as well as what components to use when doing this.

If you disregard the rules of mech vaping you stand the chance to become a cautionary tale, and none of us want that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gifgat

Its ok dont like mechs wont usem//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b19339061cde/20180607_152859.mp4

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP

Just my 

If your batts are rated at 20A you really should not be building to achieve that max...Vaping for 4 years now and 99% of that on mechs and still have my face and my fingers. Not one vent even.. I build my builds to within 2 to 5 percent of the rating and before I do I go check the actual tests done by mooch etc before just accepting the rating on the packaging (some might recall the efest stories).

Bottom line is that if you come from a regulated mod to a mech the vape will "feel" different especially if you were used to vaping at like 100W or more. Its really simple:

1. Dont over stress your battery.
2. Dont over drain your battery.
3. Dont "trust" your build, test it.
4. If it doesnt fire on the press of your button dont try again there might be a short.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zia

If you’re going balls deep might as well buy the VTC5s dude. The 25Rs are great (I use them everyday on my VGOD Elite) but if I were presented with some VTC5s readily available I’d definitely take them. Also, use Steam Engine (just google it) to calculate all your mech needs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zia

This might help you when building. Also don’t be put off mechs dude. They’re amazing devices. The 30Q does NOT deliver the same vape as a 25R granted you’re using a lower ohm build. The 25 can handle lower ohm builds than 30s so they will hit harder. Also, the reason why stressing a 30 5 amps more than it’s supposed to be stressed is worse than doing the same with the 25 is because the 25 can handle a much higher pulse rating than the 30. DO NOT build according to Pulse ratings please. Not until you figure mechs out. I’m currently running a 0.18 ohm dual coil on my 25. I know that it is below the “Safe zone” for this battery, but the pulse rating has got me covered. As long as I don’t take pulls longer than like 6 seconds I’ll be okay. 

In conclusion, don’t be put off mechs! Just start off doing the safest possible builds you can and then experiment and tinker once you’ve got the basics down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gifgat

OK.....got a 25r using 0.3 normal macro coil ..........night and day from before ...in love

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gifgat

now i regret not buying 4

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP

gifgat said:


> OK.....got a 25r using 0.3 normal macro coil ..........night and day from before ...in love


Glad you like it bro.. mech vapes are like record players..just something about them that makes you warm and fuzzy inside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gifgat

GerharddP said:


> Glad you like it bro.. mech vapes are like record players..just something about them that makes you warm and fuzzy inside


Its perfect now ,happy i din't fully give up on it ...now to get more batteries 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

should add that a simple wire built at .2 ohms will hit harder that a clapton coil of the same ohms as there is less mass to heat up and ramp up time us almost instant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## gifgat

Hakhan said:


> should add that a simple wire built at .2 ohms will hit harder that a clapton coil of the same ohms as there is less mass to heat up and ramp up time us almost instant.


I must say I thought the macro coils arnt going to give that much flavour but comparing to some other coils i used its realy good ,no problem vaping on macros at all

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft

gifgat said:


> I must say I thought the macro coils arnt going to give that much flavour but comparing to some other coils i used its realy good ,no problem vaping on macros at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



It's a learning experience bud, the more you learn about your vaping style (types of coils, the size of your coil, heat of vape, cloud production) the better your vape experience will get. It's a constant process of discovery!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zia

gifgat said:


> now i regret not buying 4


See man! Mechs are amazing it just takes some patience and practice that's all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

